# I wish you all the best and look forward to see you again



## eimichae

Hi everybody I have a Filippina penfriend and would like to write my introduction and greetings in Tagalog. Could anybody translate this scenteses "Hi XY I hope you have had a wonderful week!" and " I whish you all the best and look forward to see you again" for me in Tagalog?


This would be wonderfull,
Thank you
Michael


----------



## mataripis

magandang araw xy! umaasa ako na naging masaya kayo sa nakalipas na buong linggo.Pagpalain kayo! Sa muli nating pagkikita. (good day xy! hoping a fine week.Bless you,ti'll we meet again.)


----------



## eimichae

Hi mataripis. thank you very much! Your explanations were very helpful.
However, is there no other expression than "Pagpalain kayo! Sa muli nating pagkikita."? To me it sounds very religious (and my penfriend isn't  Is there  no other possibility to say " I am looking forward to see you again" or "I am looking forward to see you soon"? Thank you very much
Michael


----------



## mataripis

eimichae said:


> Hi mataripis. thank you very much! Your explanations were very helpful.
> However, is there no other expression than "Pagpalain kayo! Sa muli nating pagkikita."? To me it sounds very religious (and my penfriend isn't  Is there  no other possibility to say " I am looking forward to see you again" or "I am looking forward to see you soon"? Thank you very much
> Michael


  I am looking forward to see you again/soon.  "kagalakan kong makita kang muli" (It is my pleasure to see you again)


----------



## eimichae

Perfect! Thank you very much for this answer.
All the best,
Michael


----------

